# ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Curious. Why ADA AS II over ADA AS I?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I got the ASII because of the cloudiness issue. The first time I did it, there was virtually no cloudiness. It also says that it lowers the pH and KH which I need for my hard well water. The first time I used it, I was very impressed with the consistancy and make up of the stuff. I was a bit apprehensive because of what I had been reading some other hobbyists dealing with awful experiences with it. But I made sure that I got the granules and not the powder. I could understand some issues with the powder. I just hope that this next shipment will be as good as the previous.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

I just setup a similar tank with ADA Amazonia II and zebra rocks in a 48" tank (40 gallons). It was amazing. Compared to Eco-complete I love how it plants and looks. Instead of a thick black mud those 'pellets' are truly beautiful. It stays sloped a bit better too. I will definitely stick to this product if it grows as well as they say! The pH tests a perfect 6.4 in my tank, but I'm still cycling ammonia.

Hope yours works out for you too!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

IME, I have never had any issues with the ADA AS II tanks I set up. However, I have read too many horror stories re: people who have set up tanks with ADA AS II vs original ADA Aquasoil. For this and reason(s) mentioned below my a major supplier of Aquasoil, I would recommend avoiding ADA AS II and purchasing ADA AS original.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...51581-word-about-amazonia-vs-amazonia-ii.html


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

The first time I used it in my 29 gal. I did complete water changes daily (at least 100%) and had plenty of plants in there to help with the issue. Within two weeks the ammonia level was down to 0 and I slowly added fish. I checked the parameters every day, and things were pretty much normal after that! The plants soared...the HC and Riccia finally grew and so fast that I had to start pulling them out.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm reviving an old thread. Im kinda curious as to how your tank is holding up with the ada as II? Any "horror" stories or what have you?


----------

